# Lush



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Been trying to get onto the Lush website now for quite some time to buy some Christmas presents.Has anyone else got that stupid petition rubbish on their site.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now that is one smell that turns my stomach - a Lush shop. Some people obviously like the products, but not for me (thanks anyway Cabby).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The goods are for my Grandchildren. There was a lush shop in Brighton that was alongside one of the busiest Taxi ranks, as you say the smell can be overpowering to say the least.Kept the sinuses clear.>>:smile2::smile2:Am just fed up with their website.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Now that is one smell that turns my stomach - a Lush shop. Some people obviously like the products, but not for me (thanks anyway Cabby).


I am with you on this Viv, cross the road when I get near one, they don't half make me wheeze. Grandaughters love the place though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Never heard of Lush - need educating.

If Cabby remembers them in Brighton they must of been around a few years.

So what do they sell that pongs? 

Geoff


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Everything they sell pongs. Lots of bathroom and beauty products - freshly made sort of stuff. Beware their seaweed bath bombs which leave bits of slimy green seaweed all around the bath and in any of your personal folds! 

Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yukity yuk yuk.

Jus sayin like.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Another one here for whom the stench as you walk past outside is more than enough - it genuinely makes my stomach turn and I can cope with most things, bit over-powering cheap(ish) soap and scent does nothing for me except my stomach turn.....

Does their website emit the same aroma? 

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nearly as bad as those nauseating "Scented Candles" in my book, and DONT start me on "Air Fresheners" whats wrong with opening the @?&#$*~ window ???

Oh dear, my "Grumpy old Git" syndrome appears to have resurfaced JUST in time for Christmas, or should that be Cristingle or what ever other stupid name some loony council decides it SHOULD be called rather than Christmas so as not to offend it's non Christian residents???

If ya don't like it *^%* Off to a country that doesn't celebrate it is my attitude!!!

Who said I have an attitude then??? Eh, eh who was it, own up.

Nurse, Nurse, NURSE......... I need my medication nurse!!!

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am afraid to say you are beyond medication, like me.I just want to order some stuff for the girls and be able to walk in and pick them up, rather than have some silly girl messing about showing me what is available,

cabby.

has anyone checked their website.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Young girl shop assistants are not trained to deal with grumpy old peeps of either gender, so rejoice in these new activities    they ask such stupid questions too, "can I help you" yes now you've decided to notice me and put your feckin phone down and earn your pay :roll:

I could go on, but feel I already have.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not related to Plodd are you.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only by blood


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been thinking lately that I am miserable and grumpy. Its not just me then.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> has anyone checked their website.


Yes and frankly it stinks.....:surprise:

but in this case not of cheap soap but of someone has hacked it, I would NOT click anything further as I suspect they may well not be aware that someone has hacked them and is blocking them by what is I believe called a Denial of Service......

If you are near a shop, tell them and tell them that the website is putting customers off, there is NO WAY that I would go anywhere now on that website, if it is an attempt to get people to sign a petition it has backfired totally.

The site is obviously immediately picking up where you are 'cos it knew I am in France, Republic of France and that is enough for me.

*DO NOT VENTURE THERE* is my advice and the same goes for the website.....>

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I have been thinking lately that I am miserable and grumpy. Its not just me then.


No its not just you Barry, I thought you were too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If your girls want it cabby

You get it

Me I chickened outa longtime ago

I give money and they can get it themselves 

I give money to kids and grandkids

Christmas shopping just got easier 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Being Grumpy is one of the pleasures of advancing years!

Along with being able to take holidays when all the "Plague Carriers" and their "Helicopter" over indulgent parents are at school!

Oh **** My grumpiness is surfacing again.

Nurse, NUUUUUURSE !!!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just decided to take my grumpiness to a higher level - well why not it is the time of the year to get such things going in preparation for the Bah! Humbug! hats coming out (mine is now well worn i.e. it has been worn a lot, not I wear it well....)

so I have just sent this e-mail to Lush;

_I have tried repeatedly to get on to your website today and it goes as far as a petition page and I will NOT go any further.

It looks remarkably as if you have been hacked and access is now being blocked by what I believe is called a "Denial of Service".

You may not be aware of it but it does look suspicious and a lot of people have also tried to access the site with the same result.

It is actually logging where you are when you try - more suspicions, and picked up that I am in what it describes as "France, Republic of France", it tried to get Google to locate more specifically which is a further worry that you have been hacked, there is NO way that I would permit such a thing and the only information that it can get is that we are accessing things via a satellite (thank heavens)

If it is a genuine petition then it is costing you business, many people will not try to go there and place orders as it looks remarkably like a scam. If it looks like scam, acts like a scam then it probably is a scam and so people will NOT try again.....

You will probably not even acknowledge this, but please sort it out, it is poor at this time of the year to have such a thing showing....

thanks for reading it,_

I have had an auto-reply and will let you know if/when I get an actual response what they have to say.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Another one here for whom the stench as you walk past outside is more than enough - it genuinely makes my stomach turn and I can cope with most things, bit over-powering cheap(ish) soap and scent does nothing for me except my stomach turn.....
> 
> *Does their website emit the same aroma? *
> 
> Dave


No more than some more unpleasant aromas from some Posters accounts on some websites, probably>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had this reply just now and have told him that I would post it for others to see;

_Stephen (LUSH UK Customer Care)
1 Dec, 19:57 GMT
Hey there Dave,

Thanks so much for getting in touch and for the concern, it's much appreciated.

We've actually been running a campaign teamed with Access Now, and we're raising awareness of 'Digital Rights' and how they're actually moving backwards. For example, countries that are controlling access to the internet to stop their inhabitants getting up to date political knowledge.

https://uk.lush.com/tag/keepiton

We are a campaigning company and we wanted to raise awareness for something very close to our hearts as a company who's growing massively in terms of our digital presence.

Any questions please do not hesitate, and there are some amazing articles on the page I've linked you to which explains further.

Thank you.
Kind regards,
Stephen
Deputy Manager
LUSH UK Customer Care_

To me, they have missed the point, but it is their choice.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What email address did you use Dave,

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent Cabby rather than publish on open web site, but I found it by using dear Mr Google and entered Lush contact - the e-mail address came up then.....

and it obviously works,

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I have had this reply just now and have told him that I would post it for others to see;
> 
> _Stephen (LUSH UK Customer Care)
> 1 Dec, 19:57 GMT
> ...


Dave,

That address to yourself, without even a space from the time-line, would have bugged me for a start. Who do they think you are? Some American Dude? You are not are you?:grin2::grin2:

Yes they have totally missed the point, and in my opinion just 'topped and tailed' a format letter - so easy to do in this digital age, sadly.

You cannot help those so blind ..........etc.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been to Florida twice (to use RV's), that does not make me an "American dude" as far as I am concerned, admittedly while we were there I did get accused firstly of being Australian and secondly South African, but at present I am *British.*..... through and through......

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I have been to Florida twice (to use RV's), that does not make me an "American dude" as far as I am concerned, admittedly while we were there I did get accused firstly of being Australian and secondly South African, but at present I am *British.*..... through and through......
> 
> Dave


So it's not all bad then....:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All I got was the acknowledge email, will have to go to the shop as well for the little darlings.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I got this back from Stephen;

_Stephen (LUSH UK Customer Care)
2 Dec, 15:47 GMT
Dear Dave,

Thank you for getting back to me, I can appreciate your concerns and have spoken with the web and campaigns teams.

There should be a 5 second video when you go onto the page with a short 'take over' video for the campaign, there is a button at the top of the page that says 'continue to site'.

If this isn't the case can you please send through a screenshot and also please let me know which browser you're using? Speak soon. 
Kind regards,
Stephen
Deputy Manager
LUSH UK Customer Care_

I sent him back this screenshot of the page which freezes everything and basically told him his campaign is pants and that I would not bother with trying the Lush website again, it caused my laptop to freeze and NEVER moved off the black page








[/URL][/IMG]

but, of course, having done his work for him and pointed out that his web team and campaign team may not be totally reliable or accurate for the big wide-world and that not everyone has state of the art tablets, many people still use older technology, funnily enough I have not heard any more from him.......

So as I said in an earlier post the Lush website stinks, differently perhaps to the shops, but both have the same effect on me, I do not wish to bolster their profits in any way......

Dave


----------

